# Puppy crying early in the morning



## baz2107

We have got an 11 week old border collie puppy and have had her for just over 3 weeks. Originally we were living with my partners parents for the first coupld of weeks we had her and she slept inside her crate with another much older dog in the room. She used to cry when she was first put to bed and when she could hear people around but would then stop until one of us got up in the morning to see her at around 7.

Last week we moved into a new house which is an end terrace, every night now when we put her to bed she goes to sleep very quickly and only barks for a few seconds. However for the last 3 mornings she has started barking and squeaking normally from 6.15am but Sunday morning is was 5.40 and will not stop unless we go downstairs to see her. We have tried telling her to be quiet, we have squirted her with a bit of water (which used to work at the old house) we have also got up at these times and fed her and put her outside but she continues to bark as soon as she's back in the crate.

We don't want to have her in the bedroom with us as we feel this is setting a bad precendent however it is causing us so many problems especially being new to the street and the noise is so loud I am sure that it disturbs the neighbours.

Can anyone please help us with something we can do, it is not as if the dog is neglected we both get up at around 7am anyway and from next week I'll be walking her at this time, however we cannot have her constantly barking for 30-60 minutes every morning.

thanks for your help


----------



## noushka05

she probably just needs to go out to do her business, maybe if you take her out but dont talk to her let her have a wee etc, then put her straight back in her cage she might settle back down. My youngest dogs are 3yrs & they still want to be up before 6.30


----------



## Guest

What time do you settle her at night?

How long have you left her before going down when she starts?


----------



## marianne

Welcome! I've had this problem when my dogs were puppies. What time do you let her out at night? I always tried to let them out as late as possible. However, they were ready to play in the morning. Does she have toys in her crate? I also used to turn either the radio or tv on animal planet so it wasn't so quiet. I have to admit though that I would try to play with them and try to wear them out so they'd go back to sleep. If you have to get up early that probably wouldn't work. I did place one of my puppies and her crate in our bedroom out of shear exhaustion. That did seem to work. I'm not sure if any of these suggestions will work, but I wish you luck! (sometimes you have to just let them cry)


----------



## hutch6

baz2107 said:


> we have squirted her with a bit of water (which used to work at the old house)


When do you "squirt water" at her? Is the behaviour happening when you do this or do you do it when you go down and she is excited to see you?



baz2107 said:


> from next week I'll be walking her at this time
> thanks for your help


What time do you take her for a walk before work at the moment?


----------



## Swest61185

I think putting the radio on quietly in the background sounds like a good idea, just so it's not all quiet in the room, your dog can then have a bit of reassurance and won't feel alone. If this doesn't work, there are quite alot of behaviourists you can speak to. Also there is something called a DAP diffuser or spray that relieves stress and gives them a calming feel, you plug it in the room and it releases a scent that de stresses them. The spray can be sprayed onto bedding which will do the same. Also the spray is good for car journeys and trip to the vets. 

All veterinary surgeries should do this, also alot of internet pharmacies. My nan tried the diffuser for her two dogs and it helped greatly, but it may differ for different dogs, may be worth a try though. She got hers from petmedsfromvets online, was easier for her to order as she doesn't drive. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## baz2107

Thanks for the advice, we don't got to bed until around 11pm and we put her outside just as we go to bed, we have tried putting her out in the morning but she just wants to play, we don't talk to her as we do this, we have also tried feeding her.

She has two or 3 toys in her crate all the time so she has things to play with, I am very reluctant to put her in our room, on Saturday morning I did get up and went to sleep on the sofa and put her in the crate next to me and she was quiet then.

We squirt the water as soon as we get downstairs from hearing her cry, she will cry until we are downstairs then she'll stop when she see's us.

Currently she's not being walked as she won't be having her 2nd vaccination until next week as the VET wanted to leave a 4 week gap between vaccinations so I need to wait until next week to walk her.

I would be happy to let her cry until 7am and we get up however I am worried about letting her make so much noise for an hour when we have neighbours who can surely hear her and we don't want complaints within a week of moving in.

We know that collies are very clever dogs and I'm sure that she is doing this for attention and that is why we do not talk to her except to tell her no, when she is being like this, she is a lovely pup but I was hoping that this crying would stop now, I may try the radio idea thank you


----------



## kellybaker

We have the same problem with Orla, She is as good as gold all night but as soon as she hears any noise from upstairs she goes mad and I have to then get up and come down to let her out, I will stay up after this as its never normally before 6am.So will be intersesting to read whats suggested


----------



## Guest

would be happy to let her cry until 7am and we get up however I am worried about letting her make so much noise for an hour when we have neighbours who can surely hear her and we don't want complaints

Hi,


Could you go and speak to the neighbours and tell them the situation and ask if they can hear her and if so say you are sorry about the noise and hopefully it will be stop soon when she settles. Sometimes people worry about the neighbours when the don't need to, they may understand the problem and may even have been in the same position themselves at some time.

When you come down do you let her out of the cage straight away?


Pamela


----------



## hutch6

baz2107 said:


> We squirt the water as soon as we get downstairs from hearing her cry, she will cry until we are downstairs then she'll stop when she see's us.


If she isn't displaying the behaviour because she is getting rewarded for it i.e. you coming to see her, and then you squirt her with water all this will do is associate seeing you with a bad thing - water in the face from time to time.

If she stops because you go donw then you need to stop going down to see her as having you there is her reward for barking and teaches her that if she barks she gets attention. Like you say Collies are extremely smart but any dog will pick up on this.

Seeing you should be a positive experience (it is now and that is why she stops barking) but when she runs the risk of getting a face full of water every so often she is going to lose this and you will only distance the dog for yourself.


----------



## baz2107

we have spoken to the neighbours and she was ok, but we weren't expecting her to be so loud!!

We always let her out of the cage straight away if we are going to put her outside, but she never seems to want to go out, she just seems to be doing it for attention


----------



## Guest

Our Yorkie for the first few weeks we had her used to cry like a baby as soon as she heard us walking around upstairs in the morning, and it was loud it sounded like a child crying outside. We ignored her when we went downstairs, we did not look at her or speak to her, until we had been and put the kettle on and was ready to let her out of the cage. We taught her to sit quietly in her basket while we opened the cage and when we was ready we called her out. She was 10 weeks old when we got her and she is 14 months old now.

Pamela


----------



## Bobbie

Do you leave her in the day? if so whats she like then?


----------



## Guest

i agree with letting her cry it out.

Does she cry for an hour, have you left her for that long or do you just assume she will. 

We have left Oscar and he does re settle. They get the message pretty quick, usually within a few days.

I leave a radio on low all night (talk shows or classical music are best) this seems to mask other noises when they start up in the morning and i do this when i leave him during the day to keep him company .

Agree with chatting to the neighbours too.


----------



## gillieworm

First off squirting an 11 week old puppy with water to shut it up is completely uneccersary!!!!!  For god sake she is a baby who has not only left its mother and litter mates but has moved home again, I don't blame her for being unsettled!

If she cries go down, take her to the toilet and settle her back in bed with no fuss. An 11 week old puppy waking up at 5.30 in the morning is quite normal because they have tiny bladders that can't last as long as you and I.

Also mornings are getting lighter which can also confuse a puppy.


----------



## baz2107

The squirting worked it was a little splash of water not a soaking. For your information before you start trying to judge me on the basis of a couple of posts, the puppy was left in a barn in a farm and its mother had very little interest in her or any of the other pups from when they were around 4 weeks old. My Mum also has once of her sisters from the same litter and they reguarly play together.

As I said earlier she doesn't need the toilet when we get up to put her outside she just comes running back inside and wants to play or eat.

She was actually a lot better this morning and only made noise once she heard a loud noise from outside


----------



## Guest

Am sure she will settle. If you are happy she isn't desperate for the loo then just ignore it.

Try and always go down once she has gone quiet for a couple of minutes rather than to a strict time and give her a treat immediately that way you are rewarding her for being quiet and she will learn that you come if she is nice and quiet not barking her head off.

Try upping the radio volume just a bit until she gets used to the early morning noises.

I am sure no one was judging you, we all have different methods


----------



## gillieworm

baz2107 said:


> The squirting worked it was a little splash of water not a soaking. For your information before you start trying to judge me on the basis of a couple of posts, the puppy was left in a barn in a farm and its mother had very little interest in her or any of the other pups from when they were around 4 weeks old. My Mum also has once of her sisters from the same litter and they reguarly play together.
> 
> As I said earlier she doesn't need the toilet when we get up to put her outside she just comes running back inside and wants to play or eat.
> 
> She was actually a lot better this morning and only made noise once she heard a loud noise from outside


I was not judging you, I was merely pointing out that no 11 week old puppy needs a water squirt as a training technique regardless of where their life started. I'm not saying I disagree with this tecnique par se as I have also used this way of training on a completely different problem with a much older dog after all other training tecniques had failed.

11 week old pups cry at night, fact! they do however outgrow it without water squirts. I'm sure if you were to talk to any reputable trainer or behaviourist they would say the same as I have.


----------



## Guest

Glad to hear she was a bit better this morning, i am sure it will improve day by day. When she reacts to noises outside try to distract her with something, and don't refer to the noise at all, just ignore it. she will soon ignore it herself.


----------



## baz2107

3am this morning!!! She didn't want to go outside, I let her run around for a couple of mins and then put radio on and told her to be quiet, she was quiet until around 6.45 which is ok as thats pretty much when we get up anyway


----------



## Guest

Thats good news, eventually she will settle all night and if you get up at that time anyway thats fine. Sounds like you'll soon be there.


----------



## Bobbie

Our neighbour leaves the radio every night and the dog seems to settle better. Maybe thats the way to go. You could give it a try.


----------

